# cheap turbo kit???????



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Turbo-Kit-06-10..._Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&fits=Model:Jetta


seems like it bolts on to the bottom of the stock header thoughts?


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

1.) I have never heard of using such a small turbo on this size motor, the minimum size for it to be good would be a T3/T4 2.) Looking around on the TDIclub forums people have said that he has a rep for selling junk, him being a scam artist.


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

Yeah a t15 turbo is barely enoght for a 1.0 polo


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

Uhh, wheres the rest of the "kit?"


----------



## calyp_so_fine (Jun 9, 2008)

did i just hear cheap and turbo in the same sentence?


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

This is one of the dumbest things you can do to a VAG car or any car for that matter. First off, by no means is this a turbo kit. It's not even a turbo hardware kit. It's a VERY small turbo and a downpipe that looks like it has the wrong flange and bends on it. And I highly doubt that this bag of douche actually has a turbo manifold for the 2.5L. STOP TRYING TO BUY CRAP FOR YOUR ENGINE ON EBAY IF YOU WANT IT TO LAST EVEN HALF ITS LIFETIME! EBAY CAN BE YOUR BEST FRIEND...UNLESS YOUR A DUMBASS IN WHICH CASE YOUR GONNA GET SCAMMED OR BLOW YOUR CAR UP!


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

i think your caps lock is stuck


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

i don't think the OP should be getting flamed so hard..... . the turbo is incredibly cheap and small which wouldn't yield much power gain and have a very limited affective range. 


and i'm curious of the flange placement, because any bigger turbo could cause excessive heat in a place you don't want it. 


in itself it is "cheap" but you still need all the hardware and a custom tune.... so its not really "cheap" setup because there is a lot missing.


----------

